

Jul 15 Deadline: Code for America's Fellowship Application - suzyperplexus
http://codeforamerica.org/geeks/fellowship-apply/

======
suzyperplexus
I used to work here. And even though I left, I've still got a huge amount of
respect for the people in the org. Fellows get access to some incredible
speakers (people like Ken Norton, Tim O'Reilly and Aneesh Chopra) and they get
to tackle really hard problems -- like Food Stamps and economic development.
It's cheesy, but I really feel like the fellows are doing something noble for
US cities.

